# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Als zitten een probleem wordt

## jurgenE

Ik heb nu gedurende 2 jaar een probleem met zitten op een stoel ,bank etc.
2 jaar geleden kreeg ik aan de rechter kant van mijn bil wat ik toen dacht een blessure.Als ik me het goed herrinner kwam het door het fietsen.
In eerste instantie gaf het een uitstraling naar mijn rechter lies wat uit eindelijk helemaal verdween.
Ik ben hier mee naar de huisarts die dacht aan een verrekte spier maar na een 2de consultatie en wat aan dringen van mij door verwezen naar de specialist omdat het toch ook wel erg op aanbeien leek.
Bij een inwendig onderzoek wat de huisarts heeft gedaan constateerde deze nog wel een gevoelige plekje aan de rechterkant van mijn anus.

Die specialist heeft weinig kunnen betekenen en zodoende loop ik er al 2 jaar mee,soms moet ik als ik thuis kom op een warme kruik zitten om het nog enigzins dragelijk te maken.
Wat is het nu percies wat ik voel,het laat zich het beste omschrijven als een drukken gevoel of het nu een irritatie is van een van de hemstring spieren die aan het zit botje vast zit die zeer dicht tegen mijn anus aan zit.
Ik heb er eens een sport fysiotherapeut naar laten kijken en die dacht aan 2 dingen
1)Tendenitis maar dat kan nooit zo lang duren of 2) een slijmbeurs ontsteking

Persoonlijk weet ik het even niet meer je kan verschillende kanten op met dit probleem 1)een klem zittende zenuw want ik merk naarmete hoe langer ik zit dat de rechter bil in de buurt van de anus mij het zitten ongemakkelijker doet worden.2) Een lengte verschil tussen de hemstrings 3)een irritatie van de aanhechting op het zit botje 4)een slijmbeurs ontsteking maar pijn heb ik niet

Wie herkent deze beschrijving?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo JurgenE,

Jammer dat je nog geen reactie hebt gekregen  :Frown:  
Je bent bij de sport fysio geweest, kon die niets doen wat (tijdelijk) hielp? 
Heb je je eigen opties al voorgelegd aan je arts?

Ik vond nog dit artikel (misschien had je het al gelezen);
*De oorzaken van pijnlijke billen* 
Heel wat sporters hebben last van stekende pijn aan de bilspieren. De oorzaken en de remedies. 
*Een ontsteking ter hoogte van de lage rug …*
In geval van pijn ter hoogte van de bips of de billen mag men het vermoeden van trochanteritis nooit uitsluiten. Het is een ontsteking van de trochanter, een botuitsteeksel van het dijbeen dat men makkelijk kan voelen aan de buitenkant van het dijbeen ter hoogte van het bekken. Men kan de trochanter vergelijken met een rots waaraan de krachtige bilspieren vastzitten. Van die spieren zijn er drie: de grote bilspier die ervoor zorgt dat het been naar achter kan, de middelste bilspier die zorgt voor een verbinding tussen de buitenzijde van de heup en de bekkenrand en de kleine bilspier die vooral nuttig is bij rotatiebewegingen. Bij elke beweging schuiven de pezen van de verschillende spieren over elkaar zonder dat er een risico is op schade en dat dankzij kleine slijmachtige beursjes die de wrijvingen verzachten.
*Billen bedreigd*
De bilspieren spelen een rol bij elke verplaatsing op twee voeten zoals stappen en natuurlijk ook lopen. Atleten besteden veel aandacht aan de opwarming van die spieren. Die aandacht is er ook bij mensen die vrezen dat hun bilspieren verdwijnen omdat ze niet genoeg bewegen, maar die bezorgdheid zou niet alleen esthetisch mogen zijn. Op termijn zorgen niet ontwikkelde bilspieren voor problemen zoals die van de gang. Bij elke stap heeft de middelste bilspier niet voldoende kracht om het bekken horizontaal te houden wat zich uit in een wipbeweging die op haar beurt een weerslag heeft op de schouders. Men krijgt de indruk alsof de schouders 'hinken'. 
*Gevaar in de gymzaal!*
Om het fenomeen van de smeltende spiermassa te bestrijden, volstaat het om regelmatig te bewegen. Een uur stappen per dag zorgt voor mooie ronde billen. Een andere oplossing is het volgen van een specifiek programma voor het versterken van de bilspieren in een fitnesscentrum. Er zijn heel wat oefeningen die men kan doen, al dan niet met behulp van materiaal. Maar opgelet, de training kan ook voor spanningen zorgen. Na intense inspanningen kan een ontsteking optreden ter hoogte van de pezen (tendinitis) en soms ook ter hoogte van de slijmbeurzen (bursitis). De pijn straalt progressief uit en elke druk op de trochanter veroorzaakt stekende pijn. Slapen op de zij wordt onmogelijk en sporten is zo goed als uitgesloten. De minste beweging zorgt voor helse pijnen. De behandeling bestaat meestal uit rusten en soms wordt een beroep gedaan op infiltraties met cortison en revalidatie. Dat volstaat in de meeste gevallen. In zeldzame gevallen is een chirurgische ingreep noodzakelijk om de ontstoken slijmbeurzen te verwijderen. Het is een radicale ingreep om in vrede te kunnen leven met de bilspieren...
_Bron; e-gezondheid.be_

Ik las ook dat de pijn vanuit het bekken kan komen en een behandeling door een manueel therapeut, ostheopaat of chiropractor zou kunnen helpen...
Hoe gaat het nu met je? Heel veel sterkte!!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

